
The Small Batches Principle - alanfranzoni
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2945077
======
syngrog66
also a good example of trade-offs. sometimes small batches are better,
sometimes a big batch is better. depends on the situation and your priorities.

------
Nzen
tl;dr Reprinted excerpt from "The Practice of System and Network
Administration" v1 ed3 . Do work in small batches for better feedback, lower
stress, etc. Devops focussed anecdotes.

